# Rub rail navigation lights



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Or these

http://m.geoindustries.net/site/classic?url=http://www.geoindustries.net/navigationlights.htm&back=http%3A%2F%2Fm.geoindustries.net%2Fsite%2Fmobile%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.geoindustries.net%2Fnavigationlights.htm


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What light does accon make that's 400? It's $150 for the pop up led bow light...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

If it is not approved do not use it.

I went w/ the stick in pole light to get over the TM but then again my night use is limited.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> What light does accon make that's 400? It's $150 for the pop up led bow light...


http://shop.acconmarine.com/products/121-pop-up-telescoping-bow-light.aspx


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> If it is not approved do not use it.
> 
> I went w/ the stick in pole light to get over the TM but then again my night use is limited.


My night use is seldom as well but I want to have it just in case. The accorn is the only pop up that has the fit and finish I am looking for.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > What light does accon make that's 400? It's $150 for the pop up led bow light...
> 
> 
> http://shop.acconmarine.com/products/121-pop-up-telescoping-bow-light.aspx


Wow why do you need that one? I was thinking of the 210 and 211 series which is what companies normally use.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Trolling motor and the quick release mount are both in the way. I have the 211 non led now and I'm thinking about glassing in the hole and removing it. The rub rail lights look like a better option but if it comes to it I will get the pop up accorn.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My troll motor covers it perfectly.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That Accon is sweet, saw it the other day on a guase bay boat I was working on. I was seriously impressed with it! 

I say get it then again its not my $400  ;D


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have a console that you can mount the Nav lights to?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it a tiller with grab bar or no? Post a few pics so we can see and provide some ideas.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes sir. 

Not going with the rub rail lights. It was pointed out that they will be damaged at the dock when the boat bumps the dock. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

First and foremost SICK Skiff, what kind is it?

I see three options, first would be my choice are the snakeye style lights that are mounted on the hull below gunnel. Collregs make these questionable but so many different manufacturers but them I don't think they would be. Secondly is fabricating a box or something on the grab rail to mount the lights. Lastly is the bow light on a stick.

http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/led.htm


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> First and foremost SICK Skiff, what kind is it?
> 
> I see three options, first would be my choice are the snakeye style lights that are mounted on the hull below gunnel. Collregs make these questionable but so many different manufacturers but them I don't think they would be. Secondly is fabricating a box or something on the grab rail to mount the lights. Lastly is the bow light on a stick.
> 
> http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/led.htm


It's a dolphin renegade. I like the shark eyes but there is too much bow flare to use them.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Another option. I can make a custom mount for the trolling motor shaft. 

http://www.duckworksbbs.com/hardware/electrical/il-560-111x/


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2775
I just bought a set for the Pelican Ambush. 

Sorry, try this.

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2776


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I ended up building a mount that attaches to the trolling motor. Pretty simple. Some starboard, a ram mount I had bought and never used and a battery operated light.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good call cause I recently saw the rubrail LED's and they were pretty bad, hardly visible from 50ft away.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice..Necessity, the mother of invention. Well done.
rich


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> I ended up building a mount that attaches to the trolling motor. Pretty simple. Some starboard, a ram mount I had bought and never used and a battery operated light.


Do you fish in Jacksonville I think I saw your boat in the flooded grass recently


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

No wasn't me. I have not fished jacksonville in almost two years.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

On my Dolphin I replaced the original pop up nav light with a piece of white starboard that has the TM receptacle and nav light receptacle in it. The nav light is on a 12" riser to be above the TM. I'll post a pic of mine tonight.

The glare coming off the TM is kinda bright and I pretty much have to drive while standing to see the crab trap floats coming. Fortunately for me the lazy seagulls in the ML sit on them and fly off as I approach so I know where they are.  

If I did a lot of night running I would spring for LED's under the gunnel to get rid of the glare coming off the TM and deck. I saw an 88 Dolphin SS with them down in Homestead, so I know it can be done.

I may try running at night with my TM in the cockpit next time to see if that reduces the glare enough to drive while seated.


----------



## mikedaleo (Sep 16, 2013)

> Good call cause I recently saw the rubrail LED's and they were pretty bad, hardly visible from 50ft away.


Just a quick note on this comment. I am one of the owner of Blue Water LED, LLC. We did do testing on our rubrail Bow Lighting Kit and while we do not recommend it for use in navigable waters, we do during testing, they view your vessel from a distance of one mile and the proper angles and I can assure you that if you could not see the lighting from 50 ft away it is because there is a problem with the installation. The lighting effect will light a dock almost 50 ft away.

Again, I mean no disrespect, just wanted to clarify. Thanks, you have a great site here. I appreciate the opportunity to chime in.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Just a quick note on this comment.  I am one of the owner of Blue Water LED, LLC.  We did do testing on our rubrail Bow Lighting Kit and while we do not recommend it for use in navigable waters, we do during testing, they view your vessel from a distance of one mile and the proper angles and I can assure you that if you could not see the lighting from 50 ft away it is because there is a problem with the installation.  The lighting effect will light a dock almost 50 ft away.
> 
> Again, I mean no disrespect, just wanted to clarify.  Thanks, you have a great site here.  I appreciate the opportunity to chime in.


I do not know if it was your kit I saw, it was at a recent boat show in the bay area, but I can tell you that other then dead on they were not visible at the proper angles. 

They were neat accent lights and while I too mean no disrespect, being your kits are not USCG approved and you do not recommend them for navigation, I feel it is irresponsible for you guys to offer this product in green or red. Knowing well that they will be used mostly at night, it can lead to confusion, or worse.

Outside of that I do like many of your products.


----------



## mikedaleo (Sep 16, 2013)

You sorta have to understand the larger part of our market. We are in Kentucky and while we do deal with a lot of customer all over the world, we cater to a lot of inland lake guys. these are small waters where guys have received tickets on the water because their USCG approved nav light pole was not visible behind the trolling . Many of our customers use these lights along with their factory pole for that reason. Like I said, we have a lot of DNR and USCG guys using the product. Plus for the price it is something cheap to offer. I understand your comments and appreciate your attitude.


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a note here. I got stopped by the coasties in the harbor one night for a routine check (looked like they were training some newbies). I have a foot tall front light extension with the TM mounted right next to it like M Mike's. They gave me a warning stating that the TM blocked appropriate view of the light from the port side (even with the extension) especially when the bow was up taking the chop. They also said the TM foot reflected the port side red light and that the red could be seen when approaching the starboard side. I didn't change anything but they are right...


Alex V


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Just a note here.  I got stopped by the coasties in the harbor one night for a routine check (looked like they were training some newbies).  I have a foot tall front light extension with the TM mounted right next to it like M Mike's.  They gave me a warning stating that the TM blocked appropriate view of the light from the port side (even with the extension) especially when the bow was up taking the chop.  They also said the TM foot reflected the port side red light and that the red could be seen when approaching the starboard side.  I didn't change anything but they are right...
> 
> 
> Alex V


Interesting.

Looks like I may need to spring for the 17" tall model to get high enough above my TM to eliminate the red glare coming off the TM OR paint my TM black OR take the TM off when running at night...

http://www.perko.com/catalog/category/navigation_lights_under_20_meters/product/98/


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Note again that the stern light has to be 1meter above the bow light. Turns into a upward ratcheting game that can look a little ridiculous when finished.

Alex


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Note again that the stern light has to be 1meter above the bow light.  Turns into a upward ratcheting game that can look a little ridiculous when finished.
> 
> Alex


I don't see the height requirement. Their example picture shows one of those sliding stern lights that comes out of the starboard gunnel.

USCG RULE 23
(c | d) (i) A power-driven vessel of less than 12 meters in length may in lieu of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule exhibit an all-round white light and sidelights.

I found this one interesting:
RULE 9
(c) A vessel engaged in fishing shall not impede the passage of any other vessel navigating within a narrow channel or fairway.

Next time I pass around a boat anchored in the channel I will yell "Rule 9c" instead of what I used to yell.


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are our South Carolina regs:

An all-round white light or both a masthead light and a sternlight. These lights must be visible from a distance of at least two miles away on a dark, clear night. The all-round white light (or the masthead light) must be at least 3.3 feet higher than the sidelights.

Alex V


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

hmmm...I found it in the Annex 84.03 d)

http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?c=ecfr&sid=a9fda2309970ca6ae93268c1355ebfa0&rgn=div5&view=text&node=33:1.0.1.5.39&idno=33%20%20%20#33:1.0.1.5.39.0.26.2

There are a bunch of manufacturers selling boats that don't comply with that rule straight from the factory, so there has to be an exemption for smaller boats that isn't shown there.


----------

